# Tech Support Forum wants your articles



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

Tech Support Forum wants your articles. From 3/20/05 to 4/30/05 submit an article, and if it is approved you will be entereted into our random drawing to win a 3-in-1 White PS/2 Keyboard/Mouse and Speaker Set and a TSF T-shirt (large). Second place users will recieve a case fan, and 2 random users will recieve a large TSF T-Shirt.

TechSupportForum.com Sweepstakes. Sponsored by Tech Support Forum.com
1) GENERAL: No purchase necessary to enter. Promotion begins at 12:01 a.m. (EST) on 03/20/05 and ends at 11:59 p.m. (EST) on 04/30/05. At least one valid entry must be received to qualify for the contest. 

2) TO ENTER: There is one (1) ways to enter this sweepstakes.
Method One (1): Submit through the Tech Support Forum.com’s article system an article for us to publish. Entries must be original and not from published and/or copyrighted material. Any forms that are submitted which contain immoral, dangerous, or distasteful content will automatically be excluded from the contest and disregarded at the sole discretion of TechSupportForum.com. All articles must contain true information, to the best of the participant's knowledge. Any articles found to offer purposefully or blatantly erroneous information will automatically be disqualified from this contest. Each VALID entry provides one (1) opportunity to win. The participant with the highest number of VALID and accepted quizzes at the contest end will have the largest chance of being chosen by random drawing. Enter as many times as you like. Sponsor assumes no responsibility for lost, late, or for any computer, online, telephone, or human error or technical malfunctions that may occur. All entries become the property of the TechSupportForum.com and will not be returned.

3) PRIZES: (1) Grand Prize: A Trio Set that includes White PS/2 Keyboard/Mouse and Speaker Set. Any tax on a prize is the sole responsibility of the winner. No substitution, cash alternative or transfer of any prize is permitted, except Sponsor may, at its discretion, substitute a prize of equal or greater value. If a winner cannot accept prize, then prize will be forfeited and awarded to an alternate winner. TechSupportForum.com supplies prize.

4) WINNER SELECTION: A random drawing will be conducted on or about 05/10/05. Odds of winning depend on the number of eligible entries received. Prizes will be awarded and winners notified first by email and if no response by email within one week, winner will be notified by mail (if an address is available). Winners will also be posted on TechSupportForum.com Main page for Five (5) days, and announced in the next issue of the TechSupportForum.com Newsletter. All reasonable attempts will be made to contact winner in order to claim prize. Winner forfeits prize if not claimed within one month from drawing date. Representatives of TechSupportForum.com will officially judge the contest. All decisions will be final. 

5) ELIGIBILITY: This sweepstakes is open only to legal residents of the United States, 18 years of age or older at the time of entry. Void in Puerto Rico and where prohibited by law. 

6) GENERAL CONDITIONS: Sweepstakes entrants agree to be bound by the terms of these official rules. The laws of the United States govern this Sweepstakes. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. All federal, state and local taxes are the responsibility of prizewinners. All prizes will be awarded. By entering, participants release and hold harmless sponsor and their respective subsidiaries, affiliates, directors, officers, prize suppliers, employees and/or agents from any and all liability or any injuries, loss or damage of any kind arising from or in connection with this Sweepstakes or acceptance or use of any prize won. All federal, state and local laws and regulations apply. 

7) INTERNET: Sponsor is not responsible for any problems or technical malfunction of any telephone network or telephone lines, computer on-line systems, servers, or providers, computer equipment, software, failure of any e-mail or entry to be received by sponsors on account of technical problems, human error or traffic congestion on the Internet or at any Web site, or any combination thereof, including any injury or damage to participant's or any other person's computer relating to or resulting from participation in this Sweepstakes. In the event of a dispute regarding entries received from multiple users having the same email account, the authorized subscriber of the email account used to enter will be deemed to be the entrant and must comply with these rules. Authorized account subscriber is the natural person who is assigned the e-mail address by the Internet Service Provider (ISP), on-line service provider, or other organization responsible for assigning e-mail addresses

8) WINNER'S NAME: The winners will be announced at http://www.TechSupportForum.com and at other locations at the discretion of TechSupportForum.com as soon as winners reply with confirmation. To receive the name of the winner by mail, send an email to: webmaster @ TechSupportForum.com. Requests received after 05/31/05 will not be fulfilled. 
The Sponsor of this sweepstakes is TechSupportForum.com
(c) TechSupportForum.com


----------



## POADB (Jul 28, 2004)

> *Sponsor is not responsible for......any injury or damage to participant's....resulting from participation in this Sweepstakes.*


LOL. I found that amusing.

G'luck to all that enter.... or as the saying goes. *Break A Leg* :grin:


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2002)

That is amusing  
So , let's say for clarification purposes, I break a nail typing my article, then TSF isnt liable? :grin: 

Seriously, awesome contest... good luck to everyone!


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

once again, I get screwed by not being 18....oh well. 

2 more years. 

Speaking of articles, I wrote an article on networks that was submitted before the current article system...did that survive? I can't find it.


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

what does the article have to be about? tech social anything what?


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

O and can I submit mine now? I'm still 17 but my birthday is on april 6th.


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

If you go to the articles section here, you can see all the different categories. 

HTH


----------



## 40sondacurb (Jan 14, 2005)

got chya thanx


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

hey dd I'll submit them for you and send you the prize if you win (and I'll give you appropriate credit where due), that way everyone can bask in the glory that is the dumber drumber


----------



## DumberDrummer (Oct 27, 2003)

Thanks, if I have time to write one, I'll do that.


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

as i said danrak i am working on some articles but with my job and now CG i am not sure if i will have my 5th article out by end of month i will try to get third published for ya.


----------



## uripyores (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re; Section 5 Of The Rules*

Isn't this "countryism"? :sayyes: What about us poor residents of the UK? :grin: [PS. I know it's too late now anyway. :4-dontkno ][In order not to be countryist myself, I will re-phrase that and say "what about residents other than of the US. Including Puerto Rico?" :winkgrin:


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

I know, I know...

I ticks me off all the time.

For us little guys, there is a shipping wall that exists just outside of US/PR; they must need to launch our packages over that wall, because we must pay NASA prices for the shipping.

The interesting thing, from what I understand, is that the same doesn't hold true going in the opposite directon.

Then one considers Amazon.com, which is world-wide, isn't it? We can send gift certificates to several partsof the world that are very civilized, and the shipping for the receiver, when he/she uses the cert, will often be twice the value of the cert, itself.

We are still a little too little to get a good solution in order (if there is one).


----------

